# SSH via HTTP Proxy



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

I need to access ssh via an http proxy. We use an automatic proxy configuration url (pac file) for browsers. Any idea how to use it for ssh?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2007)

AFAIK, HTTP proxy is only for port 80.. You cannot access SSH through it..


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

I can. That is what port tunnelling is for.

But my problem is, here i don't have the proxy address and port, what i have is a pac (proxy automatic config file). I don't know how to tackle it.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 12, 2007)

IE proxy url configuration: *localhostort/proxy.pac or something similar.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

I need to configure ssh using a pac file.

And what is IE doing in middle. Did i mentioned it somewhere ?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm.. I'd like to know more about port tunneling! Please temme when you have time


----------



## mediator (Mar 12, 2007)

I have forgoten about port tunneling, but there r certain sites that allow u to have shell window in the browser. So if u visit such sites via proxy, then may be u can get ssh there!


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

@kalpik: not a problem. But you can google for more details. I'm not that an expert in it.

Now my scenario is something like this.

My company have a corporate firewall which blocks all ports other than 80 (http)
I want to use ssh which uses port 22, and for the same reason i cannot.
So what i need to do is to tell ssh to go through the http proxy (using port 80). This is easy if i have a proxy address, a username and a password. But my company is using a pac file for automatic proxy configuration. I don't know how to use this with ssh.

Any clues?


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 12, 2007)

Try downloading the pac by entering its URL in a browser window. Open it in Notepad, and you should get all your server and port details.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 12, 2007)

@desertwind ............m also behind  proxy ....i know proxy address and have user name & password also.....so can u plz tell me how to do it......wat r d  possibilities of using SSH?????


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot Fatbeing for pointing that out.

@uchiha.sasuke

1. install corkscrew

2. Edit .ssh/config file in your home folder and add the following line


```
Host *
  ProxyCommand corkscrew http-proxy.example.com 8080 %h %p auth_file
```
Replace http-proxy.example.com with your actual proxy and 8080 with port.

3. create a file auth_file and put in your username and password to proxy as follows

```
username:password
```

Thats it.


----------



## Sykora (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you trying to set up a host or client? ssh listens on port 22, so the host should be able to use it. I've accessed a friend's computer outside my residential gateway when I can't use port 22 but he can, so he was host. It should be possible to change this as well, but I haven't found out how yet. So are you server or client?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm a client trying to access some other server through ssh.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 12, 2007)

first of all thanx for ur quick response......


now actually i want to conform that ,,,,,for using ssh as a client on pc ,do i have to install ssh in some pc outside my proxy server ???or is there ne way to pypass proxy through some other means???


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 12, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> I'm a client trying to access some other server through ssh.


 
try wpc3015.amenworld.com to acess vis ssh


----------



## desertwind (Mar 13, 2007)

^^^
WTF. It redirected me to KProxy website. What does an anonymous proxy has to do here?
__________


			
				uchiha.sasuke said:
			
		

> first of all thanx for ur quick response......
> 
> 
> now actually i want to conform that ,,,,,for using ssh as a client on pc ,do i have to install ssh in some pc outside my proxy server ???or is there ne way to pypass proxy through some other means???



I don't think you can byepass proxy. What i'm trying to tunnel it through http proxy, since http port is the only open one (it usually will be in corporate firewalls).


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 13, 2007)

ok......... thanx for that info....


----------



## Sykora (Mar 13, 2007)

There are some dedicated tools to tunnel through an http proxy. I used htc/hts, there probably are others.

htc -P <address-of-proxy>:<proxy-port> -F 80 <IP-of destination>:80
ssh -p 80 username@name-of-host

You'll have to get hts to listen on the host computer. I don't know if your proxy has a password, if it does I'll have to change that a bit.


----------

